# Spin-Up Exams



## EHEA (Aug 20, 2012)

How much different are the second edition Spin-UP exams than the first edition? I can get the first edition for pretty cheap, but I don't know if I should pay the extra for the second edition.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Aug 20, 2012)

My guess is the same thing but with the errors fixed.

(null)


----------



## spinup (Aug 20, 2012)

EHEA said:


> How much different are the second edition Spin-UP exams than the first edition? I can get the first edition for pretty cheap, but I don't know if I should pay the extra for the second edition.


EHEA,

The changes to the second edition include:

1. All errors corrected.

2. Certain problems had the difficulty level adjusted.

3. Many problems were replaced or modified.

These changes were driven by feedback from the users of the 1st edition. We welcome your feedback for future editions. Send feedback to: [email protected]

Joan

www.spinupexams.com


----------



## spinup (Aug 20, 2012)

*Spin-Up for the Electrical and Computer Engineering PE Exam (Power) - Five Sample Exams* (Second Edition)

- Includes 400 Sample Questions and Solutions

- Mixture of Quantitative and Qualitative Sample Problems

- Excellent Diagnostic Tool to Identify Areas for Improvements and Gaps in Reference Material

- Many Sample Problems Available to Practice with to Build Confidence

- Test Taking Strategy provided

- Improves Your Process of Elimination for Answer Choices

- Includes Questions for the 2011 NEC

*Price** :* $ 149.99

*$ 99.99 *

www.spinupexams.com


----------



## Berry (Aug 20, 2012)

I purchased the 2nd edition. $99.99 is good price for 5 exams.


----------

